# Sad, but maybe usefull to some one....?



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Saw this on eBay, very sad.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Chevy-Motorho...yZ108846QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Typical :roll: 
Just flew to the other side of the world for a Chevy rear axle and one turns up right on the doorstep.....


----------

